# [SOLVED] Encryption



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a few questions about encrypting my device..


How does the password work for encryption? I just type the password on boot, and then proceed to unlock the screen with my swipe code when it locks, or do I need to put in the password every time I need to unlock the phone?

Furthermore, I can't seem to find a straight answer on this.. If I encrypt, is there any way to decrypt the device afterwards, without doing a factory restore?


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Please elaborate on what you mean by encryption?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Encryption*

The encryption that android offers in smartphones..


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

If you choose to use the pattern or password lock you will have to enter it every time.

You can also unencrypt by deselecting the lock screen in the settings.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Encryption*

Okay, I'm getting some mixed information regarding it, though.


- If I set a password lock (required for encryption), AND a pattern swipe lock, do I need to put in the password EVERY time I need to unlock my device? Not just turning it on, but if the screen times out and it locks, do I need to put the password in?

- I've read in multiple places that once you encrypt the device, there is NO way to decrypt the device without doing a factory reset.. Can you clarify this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Encryption*



> - If I set a password lock (required for encryption), AND a pattern swipe lock, do I need to put in the password EVERY time I need to unlock my device? Not just turning it on, but if the screen times out and it locks, do I need to put the password in?


Yes, it will require a password each time but you could but up to a 30 minute delay before the lock screen shows on the screen.



> - I've read in multiple places that once you encrypt the device, there is NO way to decrypt the device without doing a factory reset.. Can you clarify this?


From what I know, Factory reinstall is the only option.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Encryption*

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Encryption*

Any time.


----------

